
Researchers devise new method for protecting private data - nreece
http://www.physorg.com/news127744037.html
======
michael_dorfman
It looks like some of the relevant research (called here "attribute-based
encryption" rather than "functional encryption") is freely available at:
<http://eprint.iacr.org/2007/323.pdf>

------
lll73
Paper here

<http://eprint.iacr.org/2007/404>

Google Scholar is a wonderful tool.

